# Listening music from my IPhone 5



## piflechien73 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello,

I have 2 questions

I just acquired a Qashqai 2l. ACENTA / NAVI from 2012.

- I have possibilities to connect my IPhone with Blue tooth and it works fine with phone calls, but no sound if I use Webcast or spotify. Is it normal? 

-Aternatively to Blue tooth, if I plug a USB cable it works through AUX. I was wondering if I run a risk to discharge my battery if I let all day my cable plugged when I am out of the car (without phone connected)?

Thanks

Pif


----------

